# Way to Go Captain Steve Coffee



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Bout time we had a great guide like Steve to crank in a local weatherman to let him know how his report is so crucial to us that love this sport so much. Not to mention your tools as a guide. Education

Keep up the good work Captain Coffee. Steve Liles

:texasflag
http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/weather/091123-bay-fishing-jd-outdoors


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

When you fish with Steve Coffee....you are going to catch fish and have a great time. 

Steve is a Class Act.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> When you fish with Steve Coffee....you are going to catch fish and have a great time.
> 
> Steve is a Class Act.


Mutt and Jeff!:rotfl:

Steve is a Class Act


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Saw it this morning also. WTG Captain!


----------



## coastalplayer (Jul 5, 2008)

a really good long time guide


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I have fished with him and he's really is a great guy, very easy going.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

x2


The1ThatGotAway said:


> I have fished with him and he's really is a great guy, very easy going.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

...Steve......whats you up to?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Met him at TCD--good people!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

good advertisement for us guides. I have met and talked to steve at the boat ramp before and he is definitely a class act.


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh yeah. Steve knows how to find the fish. One of my many trips with him below. Great dude, Great teacher


----------



## coastalplayer (Jul 5, 2008)

whats his contact info?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Coffee*



JustAddWater2 said:


> Bout time we had a great guide like Steve to crank in a local weatherman to let him know how his report is so crucial to us that love this sport so much. Not to mention your tools as a guide. Education
> 
> Keep up the good work Captain Coffee. Steve Liles
> 
> ...


 Thanks JAW2. for shareing it with us..CVA34


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Talked to coffee this morning! He slaughtered them on yesterday give him a call. 713 269 5395. Good guy. 

Les


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Met him once at boat ramp. He was coming in hot and heavy, and even though I had ROW, I yielded. When we both got into the boat ramp I saw why. He had an ol timer on his rig who was having a really really bad day!!! He later came up and told me thanks and we shot the chit a bit....I liked him from the get go. I would book him!!! Plus everytime I saw him at the boat ramp he had a pile of fish!!

Keep up the good work Capt Coffee.

Mike


----------

